# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Vetem fjale shpirti 2

## fara

Lajmesi me grip

I vyeri kendez,
qe lajmeron drite,
zgjohet ne mengjes,
kengen e njohur nis.

Kukurek  kukurek!
Nuk degjohet ze,
ishte ftohur keq,
dimer temperatura minus.

Iku shpejt ne kotec
mbuluar me turp,
pyet veten; ce ka gjet!
Zerin qe e ka humb.

Andej ketej levize
shpirti deshperimin vesh,
kaluan disa ore,
doli prape ne shesh.

Ishte mes dite
po kendezi nisi kenge,
kukurek e kukurek,
ngre ze sa te mund.

Ishte teper vone,
dukej qesharak,
po rregull respekton
pa kenduar ska shans.



Mengjezit tjeter gjeli
beri ngrohje zeri,
pastaj doli jashte,
te tregoj se dita erdhi.
25 .1. 2018
 Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Zogu i vogel

Zogu me kenaqesi
nga larte shikon,
vec ai rri mbi semafor
askush s'e rreshton.

Pret cuni djale i mire
vajze njejt vepron.
Rruga eshte e lire
e gjelberta kur ndricon.

Makina njejt pret
ngjyra e kuqe te dal,
Por zogu qiellit nget
kush fluturimin s'i ndal.

Edhe mace e vogla
qeni te kete kujdes.
Gezon liri kush ka krah
zogu i lumtur qesh.
6.8.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Gjyshja dhe mbesa

Mos u lodh kot!
Nenes i thote bija.
Ne dyqan ka plot
corape te mira.

Shikohen ne sy
mbesa e gjyshja,
eshte kjo dashuri
ku kuptohen dyshja.

Nena;di cka bej!
Me lere rehat.
Mbesa ;i dua me lara!
Te jene te gjate.

Punon gjyshja me vullnet
mbesa afer i rri,
numeron cdo rreshte
klith;O sa bukuri!

Me e embel se mjalta,
gjyshja ime qe e dua!
Me duart e arta,
me ben corape mua.

Corapet u ben gati
kur mbathi mbesa
e lumtur e puthi e qafi;
gjyshja eshte si ujedhesa.

Brenda shpirtit te saj
ka miresi,bukuri vec,
me boten do t'i ndaj
pakufi per mbese.
24.10.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Hena

Kush ia hengri,
faqen henes!
pyetje i beri
vogelushja nenes.

Para disa dite
ishte rrumbullak,
tani ben drite
gjysme me pak.

Ka faza ndryshon
nena i thote.
Hena pergjysmone,
behet e plote.

Forme drapri
eshte e trete,
japin gjalleri
qielli kur shikohet.

Te ngjitem larte,
do guxoja!
Henen ta bej varke,
qiellit te lundroja!

Dritares rri
endrres krah i jep,
derisa hene drapri,
qiellin magjeps.
31.10.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Abrakadabra

Abrakadabra fjale
qe shqiptova sot,
derisa pashe
ne syte e shoqes lot.

Ne klase i tha dikush;
Moj e shemtuar!
Asaj me sy si rrush
pak hund zmadhuar.

Magjia abrakadabra
{cka them une u befte},
T'i zvogelohet hunda,
shoqes qe e dua shume.

Ndodh neper filma
abrakadabra thone,
ben pune magjia
pamja ne cast ndryshon.

Per mua shume e bukur
dua fjala t'bej magji,
hunda te jete strukur
t'i duket botes, si syve te mi.
3.11.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Verteta e degjuar

Mami s'dua lek!
S'dua as dhurate!
As te shijshmen dreke!
Do te mbledh parat.

Te blej shkalle
shume te larte,
per babin kam mall
dua ta shoh nje nate.

E vogla moter
njejt deshira e fiku,
vellait i rri afer
te shohin babin qe iku.

Ti thua babi ne qiell
nga atje nuk zbret.
Te shkojme ne atje!
Syri zjarre flet.

Babi eshte te zoti!
Na shikon nga larte.
Ai do ju te gezoni,
me te gjitha te mirat.

Por djali kete ide
se mbylli me kapak,
shkalle do te gjej
sa te rritet edhe pak.
4.11.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Udhetar i botes

Motra ime
harten ka shtri,
me jep mesime 
me tregon risi.

Prek me dore
pjesen me larte;
ketu ka acar,
vitit shume gjate.

Poshte ne harte
jane vende te nxehta,
ku rrezet e zjarrta
vitit jane te shpeshta.

Ketu ka shkretetire
me deve egzotike,
andej akullnaje e ngrire,
ujevara magjike.

Ja ketu vargmal
me shtaze e shpese,
me pasion cdo fjale
motra nga goja nxjerr.

Shiko te voglat pika
mes uji, ujedhesa,
oqeanit kaltersia,
ja kanjone,ja shpella.

Xhungla te egra,
mocale e savane,
bukuri te papara
kjo toke e jone fal.

Motra foli pandare
nuk kuptova shume,
do te jem udhetar
i thashe me vrull.

Bukuri natyre keto
qe planeti toke fal.
Me ftojne;Eja na shijo!
Por pritni sa te rritem pak!
5,11,2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Peshk i madh

C'eshte ky peshk
kaq i madh?
Qe s'eshte balene
na trego babe?

Motra e vellai
presin te dine,
nisi qete babai
te tregoj historine.

Nuk eshte peshk
shteti qe ka det,
ben nendetes
te mbroj ujin e vete.

Nendetsja gjithone
rri ujit thell,
me periskop vezhgon
ujin per rreth.

Perhere gati
per mbrojtje,paqe,
sulm po pati
nendetsja ka arme.

Marinari trim
punon me kujdes,
shume perkushtim.
Marinar do te jesh?

Motra vellain pyet
ai qesh e thote;
Friken kur ta tret!
Por babai vulos.

Cdo kush ka frike
por pak nga pak,
mundet cdo rrezik
dalim fitimtar.
7.11.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Babi peshkatar

Sot babi im
peshaktar i zoti,
tha;eja ne peshkim!
Tek i bardhi Dri.

U gezova shume
u bem gati shpejt,
kur erdhem buze lume
babi gjeti nje vend.

U ul ne karrige
nxori karem,
grepin hodhi ne lume
benim bisede.

Kur filloi te ngeh
erdhi peshku kuptova,
i ndihmova shpejt
nga uji e nxora.

Ia hoqem grepin
e lame ne kove,
peshku perplitej
shpirtin me trazoi.

Peshku ne shtepi
qe sillte babai,
ishte plote urti
Pse levize ky tani?

Babi me tregoi;
Eshte gjalle ky peshk.
Por pa uje ai,
do te heshte shpejt.

Babit i erdhi nje mik
me bisede benin rremuje.
Peshkut i thashe;ik!
E gjuajta ne uje

Une vec nje kapa.
Babi mikut i thote.
Kur shikoi kah kova
s'kish gje ish bosh.

I tregova c'ndodhi;
Peshku nisi te vuaj!
E ktheva ne shtepi
te tij,ujit te luaj!

Babi me shpjegoi
bute,me perkushtim,
natura na dhuroi
ne peshkin ushqim.
11.11,2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Shpresoj te mos  prish temen dhe poezit, por titulli i temes me pelqen dhe lind pyetja si mund te krijohet vertet fjale-t shpirti.qe mundet te
t emocionojn, te kene poezine e kuptimit dhe bukurin e tingellimit. Mbase rasti poshtem,edhe se komercal,me dy nota,me dy fotograme ,me dy fjale dhe nje ide krijojne ate qe quhet fjale shpirti.

Kerkoj ndjese per prishjen e temes,moderatori edhe ta heqi nuk ben gabim.

----------


## fara

Festa e librave

Gjyshi im i mire
me tha; ke ftese;
Te shkojme ne panair,
se librat kane feste.

Nje autor per femije
botoi liber me perralle,
do na gezoj me prani
do ta kesh perball.

Do te blejme liber
te marrim autograf,
foto kemi per te bere
kemi per t'u kenaq.

E vogla moter
biseden e degjoi.
THa;edhe une dua liber!
dhe pse s'di te lexoj.

u rreguam bashke
te dukemi bukur, mire
me shpirt entuziast
u nisem ne panair.
15.11.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

E drejta ime

Une kur zgjohem
ne mengjez,
me mamin ledhatohem,
babi perqafim me jep.

Mami na ben
ushqim per qef,
ha me deshire
kenaqem vertete.

Ne lagje kur dal
luaj me shoqeri,
bisede e fjale
kalojme per bukuri.

Shkoj ne shkolle
gjithe ne trotuar,
rrugen e kaloj
ec mbi vijen e bardhe.

Mesuesi ligjeron
per njohuri te re,
fjalen ma respekton
une fal miresjellje.

Shokun ndryshe
e dua njesoj,
e ndihmoje ne raste
kur ka nevoje.

Shtratin e bute
e dua per gjume,
endrres e lumtur
shetitem pafund.

Ngrohte ne shtepi,
 shkolle,ne lagje,
kaloj femijeri,
ne qetesi e paqe.
20.11.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Rruge te mbare,mike!

Ne dege peme
zogu dhe dallendyshja,
pas ditesh bisede
u ben te pandare,dyshja.

Gjithe rrinin bashke
flisnin e gezonin,
ndaheshin me nate
ne agim vazhdonin.

U shkurtua dita
i tha mami dallandyshes;
Ne viset e nxehta
do nisemi ne mengjes!

U gezua pa mase
per kete aventure,
iku tek zogu me vrap
t'i tregoj lajm lumtur.

Por u deshperua
se zogu e trishtoj,
tha;do shkosh pa mua!
Fisi yne kurre nuk shtegton.

Ti,me mua eja!
I lutej dallendyshja.
Zogu;S'me lihet familja,
gjyshi dhe gjyshja.

Dallendyshja tha;
kujdesu per fole!
Zogu gjithe mrrola;
Mike shpejt m'u kthe!

Sa te ik dimri
te zgjatet pak dita,
do jem ketu perseri
premtoi dallendyshja.

Mire u pafshim mike!
Ardhsh me shendet!
Ndarja eshte armike,
dashuria te kthimi ka jete.
21.9.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Gruri

Grurin e mbjell
fermeri ne vjeshte,
dimri ia hell
fjollat rreshte.

Jorgan mbuluar
bora qe ia fal,
gruri pushon
pranvera sa t'dal.

Dielli kur nis
te ngrohe cdo dite,
ngreh koken filiz
me tej trupin rrite.

I rritet shtati
kallirit te drejt,
nje kokerr pati
mbushet me dhjete.

Rrezja plote zjarr
fushen mbulon,
I fal ngjyren ar
kallirin zbukuron.

Pastaj vera therret
te ngrohtin Korrik,
me makine korret
mbushen thaset ding.

Mulliri e bluan
ne miell te bardhe,
nena gatuan
me mjeshtri te rradhe.

Byrek a fli
buke a embelsire,
gruri na fal
ushqimin e mire.
12.8.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Dita e flamurit

Femije, vogelush,
njohuri,edukate,
mendjen mbush,
shpirtin e zjarrte.

Pune shume,e mire,
kur ben per atdhe,
flamurin me lire,
ne lartesi e ngreh.

Po pare sukses
botes ne ndonje gare,
me flamur njihesh
ndihesh krenar.

Sot ka feste
flamuri me shqiponje,
mesohu ngrite dritares
lireshem te valoj.

Te jesh trend
te tregosh ke gezim,
shqiponja te del
duart gersheton i lidh.
27.11.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Ti shqiponje!

Ti shqiponje!
ne flamur,
je me zonje,
me e bukur.

Cdo shqiptar
te adhuron,
ty t'ka t'pare
per gjithmone.

S'pari n'Vlore
tash n'cdo cep,
T'mban n'dore
krenari i jep.
28.11.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Bretkoca ne foto

Ndodh ne perralle
nje bretkoce,
te kete celular
me te nis e loze.

Keshtu dy bretkoca
i pashe ne lagje,
benin pandare poza
jepnin shfaqje.

Thote njera shoqes;
Bukuroshja ne mahalle,
levize trupin pa pertese,
foto me bukur t'i dal.

Te dyja bretkoca 
leviznin fantazi plote,
c'kane pare poza,
imitonin, gezonin forte.

Rrinin ne kembe
kruqezonin duar,
edhe foto bashke beme
gjithmone per t'i kujtuar.

Zgjidhni me te miren!
Ta ve ne facebook.
Ma plotesuarn deshiren,
deshmi keni ketu.
30.11.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Fund vjeshta

Kjo vjeshte u plake
fundi po i vie,
pase ditesh pak
s'do t'i mbetet hije.

Sot dy Dhjetor
qytetit ka diell,
shume drite ofron
te ngrohten s'e sjell.

Nuk ka debore.
Nder ne ka zbrit,
i ftohti akullor,
qe ngrine gisht.

Por vesha xhup,
doreze e shall,
te ngrohtet kepuce,
rruges kam dal.
2.12.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Vellai i vogel

Me vellain e vogel
dola ne kopesht,
thashe;buburreci gogel!
nisa te qesh me lot.
Se vellai qe s'di
c'eshte buburreci sakt,
kerkonte kah qielli.
Hej eshte tokes! thashe.

Ky eshte bubulec?
Vellai i vogel foli,
ideja per pyetje spec,
perpara me doli.

Sa e perhimte reja.
Vellai ne toke shikon,
ohoho... prape qeshja
qe shpirtin ma gezon.

Qielli eshte larte,
sot eshte mbushur re,
qielli ka rrezen e art
por reja e ka fsheh.

Zbulova nje loje
me vellain te qesh,
fjale e gjera t'i mesoj
njohuri t'i fal peshqesh.
11.12.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------


## fara

Klementina

Jam klementina
e embel e mire,
t'me therrasin Tina
kam shume deshire.

Kur mbush dege
ngjyre portokalle,
pamje ekzotike
bukuri perralle.

Mo moter mandarina
te bukura te gjitha
kemi plot vitamina
pa ne mos t'ju ik dita.

Te shijeshmin tul,
edhe koren time,
mos e gjuani kurre,
ka vlere prania ime.

Dukem mrekulli
e embel brendia.
Pra,Me hani femije!
Une jam begatia.
15.12.2018
Fara Pallqa

----------

